# 2015 IBC - Allowable Areas Still by Story?



## fj80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Doing my first building under 2015 IBC, and I notice that Table 506.2 Allowable Area Factor does not seem to state that the areas indicated are by story. Is it still per story? Does it state this somewhere?


----------



## RLGA (Mar 13, 2019)

Read Section 506, you’ll get you answer there.


----------



## fj80 (Mar 14, 2019)

RLGA said:


> Read Section 506, you’ll get you answer there.


Ok, so I only see reference to "building" area now and no longer any reference of "per story." thanks.


----------



## RLGA (Mar 14, 2019)

fj80 said:


> Ok, so I only see reference to "building" area now and no longer any reference of "per story." thanks.


Read the _entire _section, not just 506.1.

506.2.1 "The allowable area of a single-occupancy building with *no more than one story* above grade plane shall be determined in accordance with Equation 5-1." The value of A(t) is from Table 506.2.
506.2.2 "The allowable area of a mixed-occupancy building with *no more than one story* above grade plane shall be determined in accordance with the applicable provisions of Section 508.1 based on Equation 5-1 for each applicable occupancy."
506.2.3 "*No individual story* [of a single-occupancy, multistory building] shall exceed the allowable area (Aa) as determined by Equation 5-2 using the value of Sa = 1."
506.2.4 "*Each story* of a mixed-occupancy building with more than one story above grade plane *shall individually comply* with the applicable requirements of Section 508.1." Equation 5-3 is used and the value of A(t) is from Table 506.2.


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2019)

Good thing they made the Tables "easier"......


----------



## Noob (Apr 1, 2020)

steveray said:


> Good thing they made the Tables "easier"......



"easier" - ICC is bullshit!  Seriously, everytime I open Chapter 5, It induces a new brain aneurysm.  Who the hell wrote this?  Some idiot.


----------



## Noob (Apr 1, 2020)

Noob said:


> "easier" - ICC is bullshit!  Seriously, everytime I open Chapter 5, It induces a new brain aneurysm.  Who the hell wrote this?  Some idiot.


----------

